# Finally, I wrote one down!



## brennan (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm really big into raiding my spice cabinet and throwing a rub together.  What I haven't been big on is writing the recipe down so I can make it agiain/modify it.  Now, for the first time, I finally wrote one down and it was pretty darned great! So far, I've used it on a fatty (see my fatty wellington post) and a brisket (see brisket & abt's).  Give it a try, tell me how I can make it better or if it's just amazing as is.  It's a pretty basic rub, but, then again, I'm a beginner at devloping recipes.

Brennan's BBQ rub

4T Brown sugar (packed of course, when isnt it?)
1/2T Salt
1/2T Celery Salt
1t Old Bay
1t Onion Powder
1t Garlic Powder
1/4t Cayanne Pepper
1t New Mexico Red chili pepper
1t Cumin


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 17, 2007)

Brennan,

You might try adding an equal amount of fresh ground corriander seeds to compliment the cumin. Alos try testing/tasting using Ancho chile powder or Ground Chipotle chile powder, and there again there are the Chimayo mild/hot chile powders. I have a lot of compliments using sweet smoked Spanish paprika. Nuff said!


----------



## brennan (Jul 18, 2007)

I'll have to give that a try.  Not sure where I'll find all that stuff...Maybe a Vons around here may have it...It's not like I have a narrow selection of local grocers.


----------



## desert smokin (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for the rub post. I put it in my recipe file for future reference.


----------



## donny (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the share


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 1, 2007)

Sounds good. Rubs are great to play with. I like to just spinkle sometimes myself but I line up the stuff just in case it's a real winner!


----------



## flash (Aug 1, 2007)

I assume T=Tablespoon t=teaspoon  ?


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 2, 2007)

Brennan let me congratulate you on having the first recipe to be copied after my hard drive crashed... gotta luv it... Thanks man I'll give it a try sometime

Keep Smokin


----------



## smokebuzz (Aug 2, 2007)

Did the ability to remember you rub or think to write it down have anything to do with sobriety, i useally come up with my best rubs and sauce when i'm 3/4 chithammerd, my neibghor guy trys to slow me down enough to write down what i'm doing so we can duplicate/alter for the next cook.


----------

